# Archocentrus nanoluteus, "yellow convict"...



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

I realize this isn't really a convict, but that's the only common name I can find other than Yellow Dwarf. Anyhow, I was wondering if anyone here has them and/or where I could get some from. They are definitely not available in my area, but I'd love to get a breeding pair. Also, does anyone have any good info on them...there's not much that I can find online. Thanks!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I actually was just holding on 4 Nano's for my Girlfriend. They are AWESOME cichlids! But they are VERY sensitive! They are very peaceful and very personable to the owners. Jeff Rapps is the only person I know that you can get them!

www.tangledupincichlids.com


----------



## ryzilla (May 30, 2007)

I aquired 5 about two months ago. One went on a hunger strike and died and the other four only eat cheapo flake and wont touch my good stuff. I got them from a local guy here who got them from another guy. HE decided he wanted tangs so he sold me 5 for $15. I got a deal. Ill have pics of mine soon once I get thier new home up and running.


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

I unfortunately can't afford the Rapps pricing. I would definitely be very interested if anyone on the forum gets any grow outs. These would add some much needed color to my tanks.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

My girlfriend and I and some others on here have had a hard time keeping them alive! They definately need attention and made sure they are in a healthy enviornment!


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

I've had 2 groups. I started with 12 in September last year and gradually lost one by one till I only had 1 female left. The breeder I got them from needed her back so I gave her back. In return, he gave me 12 more very young fry. The biggest was about 3/4". So far this group is doing much better.

I had a hard time getting them to eat as well. Of my first batch, I had 2 pairs form and spawn very quickly. Shortly after that, they started going downhill. I tried many different flake food, pellets, frozen foods. The only think they would eat was frozen brine shrimp.

My current batch are eating fine. At first, all I could get them to eat was HBH Flake Frenzy Cichlid flakes. They now will eat almost anything I offer. They don't seem to like any of the Omega One flakes I've tried.

Water quality must be very good. I was told by the breeder that he does 20% weekly water change. Anymore or any less causes problems.

I am also just using a sponge filter this time. I think the HOB filter I was using before created too much current for them. Not 100% sure but they seem to prefer the sponge setup.

They are very cool fish. I really hope I can get them breeding. They are still quite rare up here too. I have seen some on Aquabid. They will be cheaper than Rapps.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1212162196
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1212197344

Here is a link to my pics. These are all the first group I had.

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f223/ ... anoluteus/


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info Mac. This sounds like the kind of challenge I need while prepping for my EBJD breeding project (I have at least another year before I can get EB fy). It also really hard to offload convicts on any of the stores here, but they are always looking for something unusual.

Also, those pics are amazing. It makes me want some even more!


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Here you go...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1212197344


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

I was hoping to be able to put any Nanos that I get in the same 55gal tank as my 4.5in EBJD, and I noticed you had yours in with and EBJD too. Did you have any problems with the EB getting picked on or bullied. I Really think the yellows and blues are strking in the tank together.


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

Mine did fine together. They were in my 90 Gal so they had lots of room. I never saw them interact at all actually.

Neither of these fish take to well to being bullied so if yours don't get along, I'd separate them quickly.


----------

